

How to Use Social Proof to Influence Visitors and Increase Your Sales - thedrooling
http://www.shopify.com/blog/16386132-how-to-use-social-proof-to-influence-visitors-and-increase-your-sales

======
arifulanam
Examples mentioned on that article are to the point.

